#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Opzoek naar een serieuze broeder :)

## Sene

Esselamunaleykum ve rahmetullahi ve berekatuhu..
Ik ben een Turkse praktiserende zuster van 27 jaar. Via deze weg probeer ik mijn mekteb te vinden inshaa Allah.. 

Ik woon in Den Haag.. Qua dien sta ik stevig in mn schoenen vind het belangerijk om constant kennis op te blijven doen en daarop het leven aan te passen.. voor de rest staat geloof bij mij op nummer 1.. wat dat betreft ben ik best kieskeurig bij het kiezen van een broeder.. 

Ik ben opzoek naar een praktiserende broeder met een goed hart, eer en verantwoordelijkheidsgevoel.. een broeder die zijn geloof praktiseert en uitdraagt in zijn dagelijkse leven.. Een lieve bescheiden zorgzame man met een gevoel voor humor en kan zich inleven in de gevoelens en plichten van de vrouw en haar daarin bij steunt.. Rechten van de vrouw kent en kennis heeft vergaart over de manier van de profeet vrede zij met hem tegenover zijn vrouwen.. 

Tot slot een man die zijn vrouw de dood het hiernamaals laat herinneren en weet dat het leven tijdelijk is.. Zijn gedragingen en karakter erg hoog staan bij hem..

Wil je meer over mij te weten te komen mag je mij pmen Inshaa Allah..

Ve aleykumselam.

----------


## mohammedbenali

Mooi verhaal zuster

----------


## mohammedbenali

Je klinkt als een serieuze intelligente dame tbarkallah

----------

